# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  El incremento de la potencia eólica en España dependerá del cierre de las nucleares

## termopar

> *El incremento de la potencia eólica en España dependerá del cierre de las nucleares*
> Por Laura Ojea - 23/11/2016
> 
> Hay dos tecnologías en nuestro país que, con el paso del tiempo, están destinadas a chocar frontalmente, la nuclear y la eólica. Y todo porque la primera produce electricidad las 24 horas del día de manera constante y la segunda es intermitente, depende de cuánto sople el viento, y necesita una tecnología de respaldo flexible que se adapte a sus necesidades.
> 
> También se podría aplicar a la fotovoltaica, pero por el momento, solo afecta a la eólica por potencia instalada. Este conflicto se lo ha planteado el Observatorio Crítico de la Energía, el think tank de Podemos, en su informe Eólica y nuclear, ¿cooperan o compiten?, donde señala que en un escenario de incremento de instalación de energía eólica, el espacio disponible para la necesaria generación regulable iría disminuyendo progresivamente, hasta llegar a un punto límite que exigiría una inevitable elección: continuar con la implantación de eólica solo podría llevarse a cabo renunciando a la energía nuclear.
> 
> La energía nuclear no es flexible para las necesidades de la eólica, por lo que necesita otra tecnología de respaldo, señala Jorge Morales de Labra, vicepresidente de la Fundación Renovables, además Red Eléctrica, como operador del sistema, tiene que garantizar el equilibrio y la seguridad de suministro, y decide cuánta generación puede integrarse en cada momento según unos márgenes de seguridad preestablecidos en varias normas, lo que significa que en un supuesto en que la demanda eléctrica pudiera cubrirse únicamente con generación nuclear y eólica, no lo permitiría, no puede haber solo dos tecnologías aportando electricidad al mix.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/el...las-nucleares/

----------


## Jonasino

> El incremento de la potencia eólica en España dependerá del cierre de las nucleares


El poderse uno ir de juerga con Angelina Jolie dependerá de que termine de separarse de Brad Pitt.
El aumento de ventas de vehiculos electricos dependera de cuantos diesel se destrocen en accidentes de trafico
El fin de las corridas dependerá del precio de rabo estofado en los restaurantes de tres estrellas
El consumo de pasta dentifrica dependera del número de desdentados en España
El poder desplazarse en AVE dependerá de que exista entre tu punto de origen y el de destino
El ponerte moreno dependerá de que ese dia no esté nublado y haya crema bronceadora en tu farmacia
El tener nietos dependerá de que antes tengas hijos
El poder dar el coñazo en los foros dependerá de que seas un troll amargado, oscuro y negativo (eso si, con una salud de hierro, claro.....)

----------

Asterion (24-nov-2016),F. Lázaro (25-nov-2016)

----------


## pablovelasco

Sr. Termopar, tiene ud. muchos frentes abiertos :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## termopar

A esto lo considera esto un frente? 

Sr. Jonasino,  no le gusta el hilo?, le aburre? No tiene nada que decir? Métase conmigo, por favor, si no tiene nada mejor que hacer.

----------


## Jonasino

> Métase conmigo, por favor, si no tiene nada mejor que hacer.


Por favor....faltaría más. Sólo cuando escriba o corte y pegue memeces



...y menos el Dia de Acción de Gracias.

----------


## termopar

> El poderse uno ir de juerga con Angelina Jolie dependerá de que termine de separarse de Brad Pitt.
> El aumento de ventas de vehiculos electricos dependera de cuantos diesel se destrocen en accidentes de trafico
> El fin de las corridas dependerá del precio de rabo estofado en los restaurantes de tres estrellas
> El consumo de pasta dentifrica dependera del número de desdentados en España
> El poder desplazarse en AVE dependerá de que exista entre tu punto de origen y el de destino
> El ponerte moreno dependerá de que ese dia no esté nublado y haya crema bronceadora en tu farmacia
> El tener nietos dependerá de que antes tengas hijos
> El poder dar el coñazo en los foros dependerá de que seas un troll amargado, oscuro y negativo (eso si, con una salud de hierro, claro.....)


memeces? ha dicho usted memeces?

----------


## termopar

El hilo está en línea con lo que se ha discutido ya en otros hilos y que incompatibiliza la reducción de combustibles fósiles y el aumento de renovables con la presencia de la energía nuclear en el mix actual.

El mix cada vez se tiene que hacer más dinámico y con presencia de muchas fuentes energéticas renovables y conexiones a larga distancia para que la estabilidad de la red sea  adecuada. 

El hecho de que la energía nuclear sea tan inercial, impide que sea compatible con las nuevas fuentes de energía renovable. Y para disminuir el consumo de CO2 no queda más remedio que eliminar la nuclear. Temporalmente puede haber incrementos puntuales, pero a largo plazo es lo que se debe de hacer. Y eso lo están haciendo en Alemania, que en el medio plazo veremos como su factura disminuye (ya en el precio mayorista está bajando ostensiblemente).

----------


## F. Lázaro

Claro que sí, más eólica. Será por sitio...

----------

Jonasino (25-nov-2016)

----------

